# STRONG possibility of being hired



## Denise1952 (Mar 4, 2014)

Sorry to start another thread, and I am a bit excited so I need to be calm, hmmmmmmmm!  Ok, I'm more calm, lol!! I just got off the phone with a gentleman that runs an Adult Foster Care home down from me in Grants Pass, OR.  He is very interested in me, and we have actually talked 3 times now.  It looks as if I will be driving down possibly tomorrow.  It will be when he and the resident manager are both available.

I called about this job thinking it was 1000 a month, and several hours a week, live-in, resident manager.  That sounded very good as the work is very light (I mean no heavy lifting for me).  Not your typical caregiver type.  But, that job was filled, or so he does have someone in training.  Ok, so I'm talking to him and he comes up with this other job he has, wondering if I would be interested.  Yes, I'm all ears right  Ok, this one, I would not live in the main house, I would have my own little house/cottage (I've seen it on Google Earth and it's a lovely place).  All free rent, cable, internet, and food (that last one I thought was wow) plus I get to help plan the menu's yeehaw.  Ok, next, lets' see, ok, 2 hours a.m., 2 hours p.m. (meals) then Sunday and Monday a 48 hour shift, just mainly being there, again, no heavy work, light kitchen clean up/cooking.

this one pays 300 a month, which is great for me, and, it could lead to more work, or, it gives me lots of time to pursue my online work as well.

I know I am really hopeful, but I can roll with the punches, so we'll just have to wait and see if this guy really means business

I am not sure yet how many clients they have, but this is the type of job I have hoped for, somewhere people need me to entertain them, LOL, no, just kidding, but partly yes, I love to help older people, or disabled.  My biggest problem finding that type of work is the nerve damage in my arms and right hand, but, I can do a lot of things, I just kept getting turned down because they expected me to be able to life folks to wheelchairs etc.  I wish I could, I'd sure be happy to do those things.

Anyway, I'll keep you all posted.  He wants to try and have me come down tomorrow so he is seeing what he can organize today!!


----------



## That Guy (Mar 4, 2014)

Great news!  Hoping for the best...


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 4, 2014)

$300 a month pocket money.... And a perfect job?

Go for it!

Best of luck.


----------



## i_am_Lois (Mar 4, 2014)

I've got all my fingers & toes crossed for you!!! :yes:


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 4, 2014)

there is a lot I have to check out about the job, I'm just hopeful since there hasn't been anyone that seemed even a little interested in me til now.  I can tell this guy is young too, and he doesn't know I am 61, I sure hope he doesn't change his mind when he sees I'm older.


----------



## Ina (Mar 4, 2014)

Denise, I hope the job brings you some mental ad financial ease. I hope it's a job you can settle into for a long time. And I'm looking forward to your telling us about your triumphs and your oopses. I'm crossing my fingers and toes that all goes your way. :hatoff:


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 4, 2014)

Ina said:


> Denise, I hope the job brings you some mental ad financial ease. I hope it's a job you can settle into for a long time. And I'm looking forward to your telling us about your triumphs and your oopses. I'm crossing my fingers and toes that all goes your way. :hatoff:



Oh Ina, your note is so welcome, yes, that is what I am looking forward to as well, long-term, and lots to share with you guys, my triumphs, and my flops, LOL!  Especially cooking for 5 or 6 people after years of cooking for one, LOL!!  I may really need you girls help!! Oh hey, and not to leave out the fellers that can stir up a mess a viddles too!!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 4, 2014)

Wow! Crossing my fingers for you too! Sounds perfect! And if you think about it,this is the type of position where it would most likely be a senior applying-someone who has some other type of income,as the salary alone wouldn`t really be enough to live on. So I doubt he will be surprised that you are a senior. My friend`s daughter,the one who lives in Oregon City,is a counselor in this type of residential home. She loves it-although she does not "live-in"-she just works 12 hour shifts.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 4, 2014)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Wow! Crossing my fingers for you too! Sounds perfect! And if you think about it,this is the type of position where it would most likely be a senior applying-someone who has some other type of income,as the salary alone wouldn`t really be enough to live on. So I doubt he will be surprised that you are a senior. My friend`s daughter,the one who lives in Oregon City,is a counselor in this type of residential home. She loves it-although she does not "live-in"-she just works 12 hour shifts.



Yes, you are right Mrs. R!!  That's great about your friend's daughter!  I lived up near OC for a time  This could be the one for sure.  I have dreamed of having a job that I truly love, and I don't want to retire in the conventional sense, I mean, I don't have a lot of money to travel etc.  The main thing is to keep busy, and I like having a schedule, as that has always worked better for me then scheduling my own time


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 4, 2014)

Oh,and any help you need on cooking for a crowd,just give me a holler. I am the queen of that. My kids and grandkids tease me all the time because I so overcook. For many years I cooked Sunday dinner for everybody and the boys would always bring their friends,saying "Don`t worry-my Grandma always makes tons" lol. My friend may have some ideas too as she frequently cooks for her clients as well!


----------



## Ina (Mar 4, 2014)

Denise, At least some of your anxiety fill be alleviating, if this comes through, and your future can give you some financial stability. And if not a love interest, you can,maybe get a puppy or kitty. Something to hug. ((((HUG))))


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 4, 2014)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Oh,and any help you need on cooking for a crowd,just give me a holler. I am the queen of that. My kids and grandkids tease me all the time because I so overcook. For many years I cooked Sunday dinner for everybody and the boys would always bring their friends,saying "Don`t worry-my Grandma always makes tons" lol. My friend may have some ideas too as she frequently cooks for her clients as well!



Oh my gosh, this is wonderful!!  Yes, I may just need to hit you up for some meals  I am way good at a balanced meal for one, but for 5 or so, eeeeeeeek!! LOL!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 4, 2014)

Ina said:


> Denise, At least some of your anxiety fill be alleviating, if this comes through, and your future can give you some financial stability. And if not a love interest, you can,maybe get a puppy or kitty. Something to hug. ((((HUG))))



Oh yeah, you are right on Ina, so true!!  They actually say that a small pet is negotiable, although there is way too much to focus on if I get the job.  A little later, yes, maybe a baby LOL!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 4, 2014)

Ah, my little doppelganger, I wanted to ensure your good fortune in the interview tomorrow so I thought I would sacrifice a few virgins.

In strolling around the block I discovered that virgins are pretty much non-existent at this point. Every one that I met that claimed to _be_ one, never _was_. Trust that I went to great lengths to verify that fact.

So, I thought that since I couldn't find any virgins I would sacrifice something smaller, like a cat or a dog. They're plentiful around here, so I thought I would have no problem finding a few that no one would miss and were very docile.

I was wrong.



So, absent virgins or cats or dogs, I tried to light some incense in front of the statue of my very own personal Taoist god, but it turns out he was sort of busy having quality time with his kids.



Because of all these dead-ends I'm afraid all I can do, beside wishing you the very best of luck and good fortune, is to sacrifice a pepperoni pizza in your honor. Know that it had a short but good life, was never abused and was appreciated by all who knew it.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 4, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Ah, my little doppelganger, I wanted to ensure your good fortune in the interview tomorrow so I thought I would sacrifice a few virgins.
> 
> In strolling around the block I discovered that virgins are pretty much non-existent at this point. Every one that I met that claimed to _be_ one, never _was_. Trust that I went to great lengths to verify that fact.
> 
> ...



Oh I'm glad it was just a pizza, I'd hate to do away with maybe, the one and only remaining virgin!  Thanks Phil, and from now on, pizza is the bond between us that cannot be broken


----------



## nan (Mar 4, 2014)

Keeping my fingers,eyes and legs crossed for you  getting the job nwlady:encouragement:, hope the interview goes well.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 4, 2014)

Oh thanks Nan!  It's so funny because my sister says the exact, same thing hugs, Denise


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 4, 2014)

Good luck Nwlady, hope you get the job, it sounds sweet!  Take a deep breath, keep your cool...behind you here, wishing for the best! nthego:


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 5, 2014)

Oh you guys, I'm on my way to the first meeting/interview and I am feeling so nervous.  I will get ready and head down (takes around an hour) and will arrive anytime after 1.  The gal (resident manager) Donna will be there to show me around.  She will give me an application, and then I can go to senior services in Grants Pass to let them get me set up for a background check.  Oh Lord, it was so hard to call, it's like I need a job but this is just scarey, the idea of actually being hired, and having to move from all familiar living situation.

I know getting on the road will be great, I will find my pace, and just enjoy the day.  I have such a broken work history, but if they will just like me, I think they will at least give it a go with me.

I know you will all be pulling for me, and I will be in touch when I get back home later this afternoon/evening, have a great day my buddies!! Denise


----------



## That Guy (Mar 5, 2014)

Nervously awaiting good news.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 5, 2014)

Oh thanks you guys, I gotta sign off but will keep you all with me Denise


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 5, 2014)

Best of luck. Drive safe


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 5, 2014)

Coming in too late for you to see this but sending you ~~get the job~~ vibes for the rest of the day!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 5, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Oh you guys, I'm on my way to the first meeting/interview and I am feeling so nervous.  I will get ready and head down (takes around an hour) and will arrive anytime after 1.  The gal (resident manager) Donna will be there to show me around.  She will give me an application, and then I can go to senior services in Grants Pass to let them get me set up for a background check.  Oh Lord, it was so hard to call, it's like I need a job but this is just scarey, the idea of actually being hired, and having to move from all familiar living situation.
> 
> I know getting on the road will be great, I will find my pace, and just enjoy the day.  I have such a broken work history, but if they will just like me, I think they will at least give it a go with me.
> 
> I know you will all be pulling for me, and I will be in touch when I get back home later this afternoon/evening, have a great day my buddies!! Denise



Hope all went well Denise.  If you get the job, think of the move as a positive thing, you were looking for a change...and many times, change is good.  Good luck, my fingers are crossed...hope to hear some good news. :love_heart:


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 5, 2014)

I think I have it!!  My background check will come back within 2 weeks they say, and I have nothing for them to find.  The lady that is the resident manager is so neat, 65, and just really "honestly" nice/easy going.  We yacked a lot, about things not even related to the job.  I think for her and I to be a good match is what they wanted I'm sure.  She talks as if I've got it so we'll see  There is no heavy work at all, just normal household stuff but it is a level 1 Adult Foster Care and Donna says that is the easiest.  She likes it and has been there over a year.  

Anyway, more later  It rained heavy all the way but I really enjoyed getting out.  Thank you all for your well-wishes because I think that they worked Denise


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 5, 2014)

Sounds good Denise, glad you got home safe with the heavy rains and excitement.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 5, 2014)

thank Seabreeze  I have way more to tell but I'm kinda toast!  I want to do more reading then typing, but I'll be back in fine form soon, LOL!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 5, 2014)

Rest my dear, you deserve it!


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 5, 2014)

_That sounds good Denise_ :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 5, 2014)

Oh thanks Ladies I'm visitin with my sis on Yahoo Messenger hugs to both of you


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 6, 2014)

nwlady said:


> ...  There is no heavy work at all, just normal household stuff but it is a level 1 Adult Foster Care and Donna says that is the easiest.  She likes it and has been there over a year.



Ah, I see my sacrifice worked - I went out with 7 different girls named Donna over the years - I must have channeled them in your direction. 

Congrats and I hope you get the good news soon. :encouragement:


----------



## Rainee (Mar 6, 2014)

Wonderful news I am ever so pleased.. I just pray that you will be successful as by the sound of it you might be... just don`t get 
your hopes up too high in case it doesn`t work out.. there is plenty more.. you know I always think if its meant to be it will be.. 
so we will hope and pray and I`ll be looking for your post to say yesssssssss I got it ! hugs enjoy your chat with your sis.. that cottage 
and job sounds just right for you..


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 6, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Ah, I see my sacrifice worked - I went out with 7 different girls named Donna over the years - I must have channeled them in your direction.
> 
> Congrats and I hope you get the good news soon. :encouragement:



ty Phil Yes, must have been some good vibes goin on all around


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 6, 2014)

Rainee said:


> Wonderful news I am ever so pleased.. I just pray that you will be successful as by the sound of it you might be... just don`t get
> your hopes up too high in case it doesn`t work out.. there is plenty more.. you know I always think if its meant to be it will be..
> so we will hope and pray and I`ll be looking for your post to say yesssssssss I got it ! hugs enjoy your chat with your sis.. that cottage
> and job sounds just right for you..



Thanks so much Rainee, I hardly slept lastnight, too wound up, but when I am a little more functional this a.m. I will write a little more on how it all went


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 6, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Nervously awaiting good news.



thanks TG, it's nice having guy-friends too, hadn't had any for a long time  Like I was telling the others, I will write a little more later on the whole deal


----------



## Ina (Mar 6, 2014)

Denise, I'm so happy things are starting to move for you. I'll be crossing all appendages until you tell us how it is going to go. :coolthumb:


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 6, 2014)

Ina said:


> Denise, I'm so happy things are starting to move for you. I'll be crossing all appendages until you tell us how it is going to go. :coolthumb:



I think I might be a little in shock.  Things have gone so "slow" for it seems so long, and now all of a sudden, I may actually be packing my truck and moving into a new pad, and, a new job.  I know things are never perfect.  

How are things going for you today Ina?  I  was thinking of you a lot since I didn't see a lot of you, hoping you were well and all hugs, Denise


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 6, 2014)

Not always perfect.....things rarely are; but on the up and up!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 6, 2014)

Yes, true Viv, it seems like a well-regulated, and managed place.  I know things will smooth out for me, whether I am hired there or somewhere else. I am a bit nervous taking care of folks needs, not wanting to make any mistakes with the cooking, or how I make their bed etc.  But I will make things they won't like, or do something, put something in the wrong place  I think they'll get used to me and know that making them comfy, helping them enjoy their life is most important to me.  Let's see, 2 people there younger then I, 55 years old, then one fellow that is a pistol I hear, is 94, then another fellow about 70 I would say, way nice, struggling to be up and around again after having a toe amputated.  Then there is one more fellow that I didn't get to meet.  Don't know too much about him except that he has been totally deaf since childhood.  He has a special "way" neat setup where he communicates with his friends on a bigscreen using sign language.  

Ok, I managed to get a little more info typed about the place


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 6, 2014)

Every makes mistakes, come on girl! It will be fine.....


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 6, 2014)

Well,one thing`s for sure-the weather is a little better in Southern Oregon than where you are now! So you would certainly be seeing more sun, right?


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 6, 2014)

Oh nevermind-Roseburg is more to the south than I was thinking. I always love driving as far north as Salem,then it seems to just get dreary.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 6, 2014)

Yes, I am also calling on a job deal through the Employment Office that I have been waiting in line on.  I just want to keep my options open.

The weather here is weird right now Mrs. R., I don't remember this much wind and rain since I've been back in the area, which I came back around Medford in 2006.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Mar 6, 2014)

How did I miss this? Oh my, I'm so excited for you! How soon will *we* hear about *our* new job? It sounds like a really nice set up, and your age will likely work for rather than against you.

 Tell us about the other one that you're investigating. Is along the same lines?

I have my fingers crossed for you. It's a tad uncomfy, so let us know as soon as you can!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 6, 2014)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> How did I miss this? Oh my, I'm so excited for you! How soon will *we* hear about *our* new job? It sounds like a really nice set up, and your age will likely work for rather than against you.
> 
> Tell us about the other one that you're investigating. Is along the same lines?
> 
> I have my fingers crossed for you. It's a tad uncomfy, so let us know as soon as you can!



Oh thanks, people just seem to come from everywhere when you take a chance and share something.  There's so many great people, we really aren't alone, I love that.

Anyway sweet lady, I should know within 2 weeks if I get an offer as the background check takes about that long through Senior Services

The other job is through a deal called Experience Works, here's the link for more indepth info about it: http://www.experienceworks.org/site/PageServer?pagename=WhatWeDo_Main

I have a lot of office skills, but I think 40 hours is too much for me, so this is something that might get me into fewer hours, but yet give me something to keep me busy, and work at what I know best.  I am low income, and qualify at this point.

Thanks for your note, it is just nice how folks are interested, I hope to be as good at supporting each of you in your time of need too Denise


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 6, 2014)

Two weeks?

TWO WEEKS?!?!

And here I was sacrificing virg- I mean, pizzas! All those innocent, poor little pies gone to their maker!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 6, 2014)

one of my fave moments in movie-making history!!  Yeah well, some sacrifices need to be started "a'head" of time


----------

